# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Grenadines

## JoshA

We've got our eyes on the Grenadines for a trip next January. Rough idea is Bequia for a few days, sailing through the islands for a few days and relaxing at, say, Petit St. Vincent before going home. Anything we're missing? Suggestions and comments welcome.

----------


## nnoska

sounds great hit the tobaga cays as well, union island and mustique are cool to how much time do you have? bequia is awesome(island in the clouds) frangipani or gingerbread are good lodging choice, macs pizza for anything and L'auberge for la'langoust, and go to doris's in port elizabeth for provisions, dive bequia adventures(not dive bequia, just imho)say hi to ron, laury, dave and, renaldo.this jan. or next? have fun!!

----------


## JoshA

Yes, nnoska, the Tobago Cays are at the top of the list for our waterborne adventures. We like the Gingerbread for lodging as well. What's on Union Island. I know there's an airport there. I've heard good things about the diving and both shops on Bequia seem to have their supporters. It will be this coming January for 10 days if we can get the logistics organized. Thanks for the info.

----------


## JoshA

OK, we got everything arranged for 10 days in the Grenadines in January, starting in Bequia (Gingerbread), ending at PSV and sailing downwind between the two.

----------


## nnoska

it sounds great josh i am thinking of tobago for late,oct. early nov. how are you arriving to bequia, bgi to bequia or svd to bequia, oh yeah be nice to the rasta man at the veggie market(all of them)!!!

----------


## JoshA

Erik, we're going BGI to Bequia on SVG air. Then back to BGI from Union. I've been reading about the Saltwhistle Bay on Mayreau, the Tobago Cays (not Tobago) and the reefs, Mustique and the Firefly, etc. I'm even looking forward to meeting the Rastamen at the markets, the various characters I've read about on the Usual Suspects website and and even the boat vendors. Only a few more months.

----------


## nnoska

the best advice is to spread your business around it will keep everyone including yourself happy!!

----------


## JoshA

I posted a report from our recent Grenadines trip  here.

----------


## nnoska

nice report josh, i love that area, what no diving!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Absolutely loved the Grenadines! This was a feet-up trip and I never got it together to schedule a dive. My wife snorkels but doesn't dive so that was also a deterrent but mostly we lingered over breakfast, lay in the sun, snorkeled, hiked, read, beached, sailed, and let each day unfold. If you are nostalgic for the old, unspoiled Caribbean, Bequia and the rest of the Grenadines is the place for you. Maybe not Canouan where the big Raffles resort and golf course seems out of place. We skipped that.

----------


## nnoska

What no diving!!! hey my wife doesn't dive either but i always go, next time get wet and deep my friend!

----------


## JoshA

> get wet and deep my friend!



Oh that? Toujours. Bien sur, mon ami ;-)

----------

